# Cherry for firewood?



## countrybois (Oct 2, 2008)

Just curious how cherry is as firewood? Not that it matters a whole lot, my local tree service friend called me up the other day..."Scott we're out here at Beaver Cemetary cutting some large cherry trees, do you want it?"  me "um, yeah"   him" swing by my house, my old truck is hooked up to the trailer,meet us out there"  

So I get there and end up with three trailers of beautiful cherry in my yard. Some would say it ought to be furniture, but you know how it is. It is as beautiful to me goin' up in smoke  Mind you this is not a small trailer. I'll try and get some pics up. 

I already have a ton of oak, but I'm not one to turn down wood, especially when it is like 5 miles from the house.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 2, 2008)

It burns.  Less dense than oak, but still dense and it seasons pretty quickly.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 2, 2008)

I used to like burning it in an open fireplace, because it smells unique.
I don't even smell it outside in the wood stove.

I find the non-heart wood will get punky easy if not kept relatively dry - and if you go out to my wood piles now (we've had some extrordinarily wet and humid weather since July) the cherry has fungi on it and whatnot other growths on it, but that could be this local speies of cherry as well. I get lots of white grubs under the bark, too, so sometimes I'll split the rounds 6 months later from cutting so more of the bark falls off.


----------



## Corey (Oct 2, 2008)

If it is in long lengths you could probably craigslist it for furniture wood, take the cash, go buy firewood and have some bucks left over.  But if you do decide to just burn it, save some for the smoker!


----------



## loggie (Oct 2, 2008)

I burn alot of black cherry and it does season very fast and burns well,just not as long as oak most of mine is too crooked to saw into lumber anyway,I think you got a nice score.


----------



## sapratt (Oct 2, 2008)

From what I've heard and read.  It's one of the better woods to burn.  Not as good as oak or locust but still puts out good heat.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well we have black cherry here and it burns well.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 3, 2008)

We cut alot of black cherry too. U.S. Forestry lists it at 20 million btu per cord (oak is 25, pine is 14).


----------

